
A new divide in American death: Statistics show widening urban-rural health gap - Libertatea
http://www.washingtonpost.com/sf/national/2016/04/10/a-new-divide-in-american-death/
======
m_mueller
As someone who likes to dive into data a bit, these animations, while cool,
made me anxious. Also, why only show the _change_ in rate (i.e. 2nd
derivation)? I'd like to see the first derivation too. Especially in order to
support the title - if death rates were high in the cities and low in rural
areas, this development actually leads to a _narrowing_ of the "health gap".

------
my_opic_farseer
It is weird how everyone has cancer. I heard rumours of those worthless
shitbags at the CIA doing secret tests and crap in rural America.

Paired with a corrupt government, poor infrastructure and corrupt officials...
they might have some really bad standards. Not to mention all that racism and
toxic culture. Although both are as much symptoms as the rampant abuse of
drugs.

Maybe the CIA just ran out of blacks and chinese people to sell drugs to, or
got chased out of those areas by stronger and better equipped competitors and
resorted to pushing pharmaceuticals to rural USA. Who would that surprise,
nobody at all.

